# Welche Springerfliege?



## Tino (12. Oktober 2008)

Bin erst seit letztem Jahr beim Mefo-Angeln.
Bitte verratet doch welche Fliege ihr zu welcher Jahreszeit vorschaltet.
Wie ich gelesen habe ist so eine Fliege nicht mehr wegzudenken.
Vielleicht gibt es ja ,,Standard-Fliegen`` zur bestimmten Jahreszeit.

Danke Euch im voraus


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Springerfliege?*

Ich nehme meistens cremefarbene oder orangene Garnelenimitate!im Sommer nehme ich schwarze Wollybugger!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Springerfliege?*

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Fliegenfischen/Kuestenfliegen/Orange-CDC-Shrimp::495.html


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Springerfliege?*

Hier die Montage...


http://www.salar.dk/tipsglidendeophn.html


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Springerfliege?*

Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst z.B. Garnelenimitationen oder helle Streamer. Nachts dunkle Muster z.B. die "Zigarre".
Im Winter z.B. die "Polar Magnus" oder die "Juletreane". :m


----------



## magnus12 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Springerfliege?*

das Thema hatten wir schonmal

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123157&highlight=beif%E4nger+mega

benutze bitte eine kräftige Vorfachschnur (ü30) und einen sorgfältigen Knosten, sonst :c

richtig lohnen tut sich das nur im Frühjahr, wenn mann mit schweren Ködern gegen Wind und Brandung ankämpft. Bei vielen Steinen und Blasentang lass ich es konsequent ganz bleiben. 

Gruß
Frank#h


----------



## Rosi (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Springerfliege?*

Moin Tino, bei sonnigem Wetter eine Fliege die glitzert.  Z.B. die Jule, oder einen kleinen Streamer ohne Augen und unbeschwert. Die Fliege kann ganz spärlich gebunden sein. Sie sollte schwimmen, dann bewegt sie sich noch langsamer in die Tiefe als der Blinker. Sie schwebt ihm hinterher. (Rücken aus Foam wie beim Gurgler)
Die Fliege muß leicht sein, weil sie sonst Weite nimmt im Wurf. Nachts kann sie leuchten. Dazu bindest du einfach ein Stück Glibberfuß von einem Tintenfisch ein. (vom Brandungspaternoster) 
In trübem Wasser bringt eine Springerfliege wenig, so meine Erfahrung.

Mir ist in Magnus seiner Beschreibung der Abstand zum Blinker viel zu groß, 30cm reichen dicke. 

Der Springerknoten ist ein Schei...knoten. Ich weiß garnicht warum man sich die Mühe machen soll. Da gibt es mindestens 2 viel einfachere Knoten für eine fest fixierte Seitenschnur. Einer heißt Lindemanns Loop, einer Mundknoten, den gibts auch verbessert. Blos wozu? Man kann doch das Vorfach aushängen und eine Schlaufe legen. Alle genannten Knoten sind nur notwendig, wenn man das Vorfach oder den Blinker nicht aushängen kann.

Kann man es aushängen, dann legt man einfach eine Schlaufe rein und bindet den Seitenarm mit einem Grinner oder Clinch an.

Der Knoten an der Fliege ist sowas von egal, Hauptsache er hält. Wenn es die richtige Fliege ist. ( siehe oben) Ist es ein Klopper der nicht schwimmt, muß man natürlich einen Rapala binden oder einen ähnlich beweglichen Knoten.


----------



## Tino (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Springerfliege?*

Vielen Dank an Euch erstmal.

Habe schon, wie magnus empfahl,das Board durchforstet.

Sind ja nicht all zu viele begeistert von der vorgeschalteten Fliege.


----------



## bamse34 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Springerfliege?*

Moin Moin!
Ich fiche sehr gerne, um nicht zu sagen ausschließlich mit Springerfliege und fange auch im Herbst damit sehr gut. Mit einer Magnus machst du nie etwas falsch. Ich fische die Fliegen immer an einem Rutschknoten und an 30er Fluorocarbon. Den Rutschknoten brauche ich, da ich oft sehr flach und über Kraut angel und ich so nicht gefahr laufe einen Fisch zu verlieren weil der Blinker im Kraut hängt. Ich fange auch im Herbst bestimmt 30% meiner Fische mit der Springerfliege.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welche Springerfliege?*

Man kann auch einfach ein halbes Makrelenvorfach nehmen. Blinker dran - fertig.


----------

